# ROTP + Universities



## jadoiron (3 Jun 2012)

Hello all! I just signed up in hopes that my question(s) can be answered. My local recruitment centre doesn't seem all that keen to *want* to help "until September."

Back story: I did an online application last year (Pilot), and was told to re-apply/open my application in March 2012. So I did. I was then told that I was too late because selection was months prior in September, and to try AGAIN this coming September (2012).

I'm wondering:
1. What is considered an "approved" university? Is it limited to the 2 or 3 that are operated by the military, or can it be any Canadian university?
2. After officer training, do I have to complete university FIRST before beginning occupational training, or is it done at the same time, or do I have so long to complete my degree on my own time?


----------



## C-Aitchison (3 Jun 2012)

To answer the first part of your question, it's any accredited Canadian University (Queens, Laurier, McGill, UNB, Basically any legitimate university).

The second part, what do you mean? Throughout ROTP you are an Officer Cadet.


----------



## jadoiron (3 Jun 2012)

Thank you!

For that second part, I mean do I have to complete the university component before starting the occupational component. For example in my case, would I have to do my four years of university before pilot training? Or are they done together? Someone also said that I have so many years to complete the university portion on my own time.


----------



## yoman (3 Jun 2012)

Your mixing two different entry programs together. The program in which you enroll in the CF without a university degree and are given x (usually 9 years) amount of time to complete it is called CEOTP (Continuing Education Officer Training Plan). With CEOTP you are expected to work full time and finish your schooling on your spare time. Not the easiest thing to do depending on what's going on with your unit/career. 

The second program in which you are referring to is ROTP (Regular Officer Training Plan). With ROTP you will go to school full time until you complete your degree. During the first summer after your first school year you will complete basic training (BMOQ). The summer following your first year may be OJE (On the Job Employment), SLT (Second Language Training) or maybe even a career course such as PFT (Primary Flight Training). 

Another thing to consider is that with CEOTP you do not owe any obligatory service but with ROTP you do (2 months of obligatory service for every month of schooling). 

There's a lot of information on this website about these programs so try searching around a bit. Don't forget the CF website either. 

http://www.forces.ca/en/page/paideducation-96#introduction-0


----------



## jadoiron (4 Jun 2012)

Ok. CEOTP. That's what I was looking for! There doesn't seem to be much info for that on the official site.

For ROTP, what does one do for an income? I realize it says salary with benefits - sounds almost too good to be true.


----------



## PuckChaser (4 Jun 2012)

jadoiron said:
			
		

> For ROTP, what does one do for an income? I realize it says salary with benefits - sounds almost too good to be true.



You're paid as an OCdt which is a different rate being on your entry program. The too good to be true part is the obligatory service, 2 months for every month of schooling which was mentioned earlier. If you get out before that time is up, you owe the CF a prorated amount for your schooling that you haven't served and that's not cheap.


----------



## Loachman (4 Jun 2012)

Please use the Search Function and do a little research. All of your questions have likely been asked before, and answered in greater detail. You may also find answers to questions that you don't even have yet.


----------

